# Critique this udder



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

What do all of you think about this udder? I believe its her second freshening.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The attachments look weak. I do like the medial division, but the teats need to be back further, pointed down more instead of forward, and they could be a little more centered as well. I would need a side view to be sure, but I think the teat size is ok. Capacity overall looks ok, but I would definately like to see more or at least with future freshenings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is one that probably looks better in person then pictures. 

Lateral attachments look good, medial decision is good. Tests do point out a bit but not terribly so.

Could have a higher rear (or maybe she isn't in peak production or enough hours full)


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

I was wrong it was her first freshening udder and she was in the process of drying off.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the side picture of the udder. Thanks for the input!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

think full she would look real nice and second freshening should see some nice improvement as well


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Would you pay $500 for this doe with that udder bred to an MCH buck?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think I would pay $500 for her. She looks like a nice doe, but $500 is a bit much for a FF with an "ok" udder. Even bred, she could have just one buck/wether kid and that just wouldn't be worth the risk. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe 400 but not 500


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree. If her udder was nicer before she started drying off, I would have wanted the owner to provide a photo of it in prime condition to convince me of her value. If she wants that much for her, she should go through the effort of marketing her as such. I like her build though, and it seems to me that full she could have a nice udder. I have a doe that I didn't take pictuers of (udder wise) until she had been drying up for about two weeks. It looked similar, with the top portion not full, and that made the attachements look low. I took a photo of her udder two weeks fresh and it is socked on super high and wide with plenty of fill. It's amazing what proper timing and management of an udder can do for it.

But again, the owner isn't proving that the doe is worth the price by trying to sell you on her udder based on a bad photo taken at the wrong time. Also, she was a FF. I wouldn't pay that much for any FF no matter how nice, because their udder just isn't proven yet. I'd want to see a second freshening to see how it improved if I was laying down that much dough. Maybe $300 for her as long as the udders in her background are really nice and I loved the buck she is bred to.

I mean, I just bought a doe bred to a buck is one championship away from a CH. He was first in his class at AGS nationals as well. His sire is a PGCH and his dam is an ARMCH. He has daughters that have freshened with gorgeous udders. She is a pretty nice doe with a very big udder and I paid $200 for her, mostly because she is older.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm going to pass on her.


----------

